# My Frillbacks



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Just a couple of pics I took today, red grizzle and blue grizzle.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice birds


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

wow, what beauties


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm trying to breed pure white with crests from my reds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice birds


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice birds Luke! That last blue grizzle is really curly.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Chris, he's ok. I'll get some pics of my project birds tomorrow. Do you understand the difference between Filinial generations (F1, F2 ect.) and back cross generations (Bc1, Bc2 ect.)? I used to think everything was Filinial. It gets confusing further down the track when you breed Bc2s with F2s and so on. I try to keep track of what percentage Frillback they are. A Bc5 is 98.44% pure,... on paper.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I was always fascinated by genetics since I first leared about it in school many many years ago. Please do show your project birds too. It is very interesting to see development over the generations.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The pure white hen in the group of reds is Bc1 - 75% frillback 25% WOE. 
Two of the other white hens in that pic are her daughters Bc2s - 87.5% frillback and 12.5% WOE


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

These are real nice frillbacks..... The blue grizzle in the last photo is very impressive.....

This is a photo I took of the Champion Frillback at the last Australian National Pigeon Show, in Perth..... Bred and owned by Cheyenne Hall, Sydney.

best regards 
Gordon Jones


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats a good one. Not suprised it was champion, large curls.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

The pigeons are gorgeous!! They look so "_high society_" for some reason..? Beautiful nonetheless!

If I lived on my own land, and have my own loft, I would buy one of yours


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I would give you any bird you wanted. I bet Krikky would like a curly boyfriend.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Ahahahahaha!!! I would say Krikky isn't the only one who would like a curly boyfriend but I could get into trouble for that! 

But seriously, your birds are GORGEOUS!! Those ringlets looked set from a hairdressing salon!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Your a tease


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous birds! I hope to have some that nice someday!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Rilly. you have some nice birds also. I like your yellow (dilute red) and I think your 'black' looks like a dun (dilute black)


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Those birds look gorgeous, awesome colors!!

Few days back a friend of mine bought a pair of those white frill backs, i wish i had those if i had any more space left in my loft


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Those birds sure do look well looked after!


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I agree on the Dun! That is also the one I have with the least curls. It is paired with a blue grizzle and I have a lone squeaker in the nest from them. So far it looks blue, but it is my first baby so not sure. I will try to get pics soon!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

is the dun a hen or cock


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

The dun is the hen I believe.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

True so you won't breed any dilutes unless the cock she is paired to carries dilute.
All her sons will carry dilute and her sons will be able to produce dilute hens.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You have very nice birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a lot to learn about the colors and genetics!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

These are my spread project birds. Two F1's and four Bc1's


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the brown one. Looks like he's posing.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Sassy, you mean the dun?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great bird great colors great job bro keep it up


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks. Frillbacks are a very old breed. In the last 60-100 years breeders have made the curls much bigger. I think this has made the breed more popular in recent years. Though its always hard to find good Frillbacks for sale.


----------

